# Questions about Nubian Goats in Winter



## sbates (Oct 19, 2009)

This is my first winter with Nubian Goats. I have a couple questions hoping someone can help with.

1) How do they stand up to the cold generally? I am in zone 5... and may hit 20 below zero F for a couple days or so max... but it generally stays anywhere from 25 F to 10 F for the coldest months (Jan and Feb). I have three of them together in an 8 X 12 foot four-walled shelter with plenty of hay bedding. This keeps them out of the wind and wet effectively. 

2) How will they do with the snow? It is not unusual for the snow to mount up to 3 feet or more for periods of time. How do Nubians deal with this? Do they just stay in the barn? Or will they go out and walk around the pasture under these conditions? If they do I would imagine they would get soaking wet. Should I just keep them in the barn locked up for the couple coldest months? 

3) I have heard stories that their ears freeze. Has anyone had this happen and are there any precautions I can take?

4) Any other tips or tricks you may have would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

I have Nubians and I am in zone 3 in ND. Healthy, well fed Nubians do fine in my weather, tight building with lots of straw for bedding, I do have a box of sorts in the building where they can go if they want to-35 to-40 with 25 to 40mph winds, their body heat keeps it warm with the straw. I have used bag balm in the past to put on the edges of their ears and I also have matching coats and "ear muffs" to put on them if it gets to the -40 mark. Water buckets and ears are a major concern. My heated water buckets have a spot only big enough to put their nose in, ears stay on top of the bucket. they get water 2 times a day. Sometimes they go out in the snow and some times they stay in. If it is really cold-the -40 and 35mph winds, I lock them in. Key is healthy, well fed animals with good bedding in a wind tight building. I have standard Nubians and Mini Nubians








Apache, 3 gen Mini Nubian








Dyna-standard Nubian-not the best pictures, but lots of snow.
We have a real bad winter about every 3 to 4 years, am hoping for an open winter this year, have mixed reports about it, am getting ready for a bad one jsut in case.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

What I've found is the biggest threat for the goats is wet. Not so much cold. If you live in the damp get them in a good barn with lots of ventalitation. 
Damp will sap the heat right out of them. Your further north than me, but just ask yourself this question. How many times does it rain and the tempertures are below or just at freezing. If you say lots of times then they need good cover and protection. Make sure they have a place to eat out of the weather as well.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have raised Nubians for years and live in zone 7. It does not get as cold here as it does where you are; however, I have been concerned at times about their ears. So far my Nubians have done fine with the weather here.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

I raise Nubians in Montana. The winter can get pretty cold here at times. I provide shelter and straw bedding. I've never locked the goats in their houses. On cold, dry nights, some of them can be seen sleeping outdoors on tha hay below their feeder. Whem we get lots of snow, I shovel a path from their houses to their feeders and water. My adults have never frozen their ears off. If your does kid in frigid weather, it's important to get the babies dried off right away, paying particular attention to ears and hooves. Many of my Feb/March doelings spend the first two weeks in my house and are introduced to the baby pen slowly. Once there, they do fine bedded down in straw.


----------



## garyh141 (Mar 7, 2008)

When you let your straw stack up for winter in their shelters/bedding, this generates heat, but don't forget to monitor the "ammonia" buildup.

We have nigerian dwarfs and we live in Missouri, which means anything is possible, but it does change quickly. We don't have the sub zero temps often, nor do we have the amount of snow you probably have but we do have the wind chill factor to deal with.

We have an enclosed leanto on our barn that houses the does with Igloo style dog houses they like to get in. As long as we have hay inside for them, they prefer to stay inside. Once the snow quits, they may venture outside.

The bucks have an old camper shell built into a house for them, tall enough for them to stand up and roam around. We block off openings when it gets really cold, leaving just enough for them to enter/exit. We also have a homemade 3-sided shelter that we add a door on during the winter that we open/close as weather permits.

I have pics of our goats during the snow last year, but don't know how to get the pics on here. Sorry! (Sandra)


----------



## SheriM (Mar 4, 2009)

I am also in Zone 3, (Saskatchewan) and it gets mighty cold here. I find the Nubians don't do very well at all when asked to live with and like my Boer goats. The dairy breeds seem to need a little more attention and care in the cold, but the description of your set up sounds like Nubian heaven! The idea of keeping the opening for the water bowl small enough for just their nose is a really good one...for any long-eared breed.


----------



## garyh141 (Mar 7, 2008)

I like the water bowl idea also. We don't have the ear issue, but have several with long beards that get icicles in them. Our water bowls only keep water from freezing, it is not warm water. When it gets really cold, we may take some warm water out for them to drink. Course, by the time you get there, it's not as warm as it started out HA! (Sandra)


----------

